# FR: Nobody has ever escaped from supermax prisons



## Emily Languages

Hi there,
I always get confused with double negatives in French and I was wondering how to translate the following phrase: 

"*nobody has ever escaped from supermax prisons"*

here is my attempt 

_"personne n'a jamais échappé des prisons supermax"_


----------



## janpol

jamais personne ne s'est évadé des prisons.....  Personne ne s"est jamais évadé......


----------



## Maître Capello

Your negation is correct, but _échapper_ should be pronominal and hence conjugated with _être_…

_Personne ne s'est jamais échappé des prisons supermax_


----------



## Emily Languages

ok, that's great. I always thought that if you put another negative after 'personne' for eg. 'jamais' then the the sentence becomes positive again?


----------



## Maître Capello

No, in French, _ne…pas / ne…jamais / ne…plus / _etc. is just *one* negation.

The confusion arises because _personne_ can be either positive or negative depending on the context.


----------



## Emily Languages

ok, so in this instance 'personne' is positive and 'ne..jamais' negates it
ie. it literally means ' a person has never escaped' rather than 'no one has ever not escaped' ??


----------



## janpol

Maître Capello, je me suis fait la même réflexion qu'Emily... avant de proposer la même phrase que toi.
Tu as souligné les mots de négation "ne jamais"... Je me demandais si "personne" n'était pas le second mot de la négation : on peut enlever "jamais" sans rendre la phrase incorrecte : "personne ne s'est évadé..." (on peut considérer que "jamais" est sous-entendu et donc facultatif, on peut aussi remplacer "jamais" par "depuis sa mise en service" - "depuis son ouverture" serait maladroit ! - qui ne contient aucun mot de négation). Si je veux supprimer "personne", je dois le remplacer par "aucun prisonnier" qui contient aussi une négation...


----------



## Maître Capello

Actually, for a native, the whole phrase _personne ne…jamais_ is considered as a whole with global negative meaning without the negation to be clearly located.  As a matter of fact, _jamais_ can also have a positive meaning so this phrase could be analyzed either as:

_personne _(positive)_ ne s'est jamais _(negative) _échappé_ = *some*body has *n*ever escaped

or as:

_personne _(negative)_ ne s'est jamais _(positive) _échappé_ = *no*body has ever escaped


----------



## Emily Languages

great, thanks very much Maitre


----------



## itka

Janpol, je pense que tu as raison. _"Jamais"_ ici, peut parfaitement disparaître sans presque rien changer. Ama, ce n'est pas "personne" qui pose problème mais bien ce "jamais".
Il y a d'autres cas où _jamais_ joue ce rôle de renforcement ou de 3e négation (si je peux dire !) :
_Il ne vient plus.
Il ne vient plus jamais._ / _Il ne vient jamais plus._

MC, ton dernier exemple m'inquiète un peu...En es-tu sûr ? Je ne mettrais pas de négation "ne" à la forme positive... autrement comment différencier les deux formes positive/négative ?


> _personne _(negative)_ *ne* s'est jamais _(positive) _échappé_ = *no*body has ever escaped


_Savez-vous si quelqu'un* s'est jamais évadé *de cette prison ?_


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> MC, ton dernier exemple m'inquiète un peu...En es-tu sûr ? Je ne mettrais pas de négation "ne" à la forme positive... autrement comment différencier les deux formes positive/négative ?


Mais c'est bien là tout le problème ! Le _ne_ peut soit se rattacher à _personne_, soit à _jamais_…

_Personne __ne s'est jamais __échappé… _(↔ _Personne ne s'est échappé…_)
_Personne __ne s'est jamais __échappé… _(↔ _Max ne s'est jamais échappé…_)


----------



## itka

Mais justement... tes phrases sont négatives. 
A la forme "positive" on ne mettrait pas de "ne"...

_Personne __ne s'est jamais __échappé… _: forme négative
_Personne __ne s'est jamais __échappé…_ : forme négative. Si tu veux un "jamais" positif, tu ne peux l'avoir qu'à la forme interrogative (pas de forme affirmative) et sans "ne" : _"Personne s'est-il jamais échappé...?"_


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Si tu veux un "jamais" positif, tu ne peux l'avoir qu'à la forme interrogative (pas de forme affirmative) et sans "ne" : _"Personne s'est-il jamais échappé...?"_


Non, pas seulement (cf. exemple ci-après).


> Mais justement... tes phrases sont négatives.


Comme justement elles sont négatives, l'autre terme est forcément positif ! Exemple :

_Je ne me souviens pas avoir *jamais* parlé de cela avec toi._


----------



## janpol

_(1) Personne ne s'est jama is échappé… _(↔ (2) _Personne ne s'est échappé…)_
_(3) Personne __ne s'est jamais __échappé… _(↔ (4) _Max ne s'est jamais échappé…_) 
Les phrases 1 et 2 ont le même sens : "jamais" est pratiquement facultatif, on peut le voir comme un CC de temps qu'on pourrait remplacer par un autre où la notion de négation serait absente (entre telle date et telle date, depuis sa création...).
Les phrases 3 et 4 n'ont pas du tout le même sens : Max n'est qu'un prisonnier parmi d'autres. Pour qu'elles aient le même sens, on doit remplacer "personne" par "pas un seul", "aucun", "nul"... , c'est-à-dire uniquement par des mots de négation.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> Les phrases 3 et 4 n'ont pas du tout le même sens : Max n'est qu'un prisonnier parmi d'autres.


Dans ce cas, remplace _Max_ par _Quelqu'un_… 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je pense qu'Itka et toi vous accorderez pour dire qu'un locuteur natif analysera spontanément _personne ne…jamais_ comme une unique expression où la négation n'est pas liée à l'un ou l'autre des termes, mais à leur ensemble.


----------

